# River2Sea baits



## Popeye (Sep 14, 2008)

While being the anal retentive guy I can be, I was reading a post on a different forum that included what appeared to be an in-store poster and noticed a glaring (to my eyes) mistake on the dates listed. So I relied to the post pointing this out. The proprietor of the store, in appreciation, sent me a couple packages of some soft baits that I would imagine are for targeting bass. They are both River2Sea baits. One is a 7/16oz Stand'N Yabbie80 (a crayfish) in the june bug color and the other is a 5/8oz Goldy Lox colored Live Eye bottom walker shad 100. I'm just guessing here but these are supposed to be slowly worked along the bottom? Anybody ever use these and have any tips on how to fish them. Perhaps I'll be able to get out later this week and try them out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2008)

Those are some nice lures - you can troll that shad for Striped bass and other speedy critters (like pike and muskie)

Bottom bouncing them will always work, but you will loose them in the snags - and will catch fish.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 14, 2008)

Guess I'm gonna need something heftier than my 7' crappie rod and spooled with more than 6 pound mono huh?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Guess I'm gonna need something heftier than my 7' crappie rod and spooled with more than 6 pound mono huh?



Nope - that should work just fine!


----------



## Popeye (Sep 14, 2008)

Naw, I'll think I had better break out the bigger rod. The 7' UL would be overloaded with these guys.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Naw, I'll think I had better break out the bigger rod. The 7' UL would be overloaded with these guys.




Ah - yes I agree, an UL rod might not throw or work those baits effectively. See, my 7" is the heavy rod, I throw up to 1 oz lures with it and even use it for inshore fishing at times.

If you are not a bass fishermen it might be frustrating to start with those lures - I consider them a 'time and place" type lure - they will work and will catch bass, but I would use something like that to match the forage when possible or to troll perhaps. 


With that said, who knows, give them a whirl and see what is what. There is not wrong way to fish them so try all sorts of retrieves and action


----------



## shamoo (Sep 14, 2008)

River2Sea makes some nice stuff, good luck with them. :fishing:


----------

